# Alain L D (Louis Dreyfus et Cie)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Alain L D (6567grt/1929)

Built as Oakland for HAPAG

1939 German Navy as Sperrbrecher IV 

1944 Sunk in Brest by bombs

1950 salvaged and renamed Alain L D by Louis Dreyfus.

Can anybody help me details of the fate of this vessel

Many thanks

NigelC


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MS Alain L.D. (Ex Oakland -60) 6757 tons Built 1929 by Deutsche Werft A.G.
433.5 x 59.1 x 27.1. 2 decks. Cruiser stern. 6 cyl; 2S.C.DA diesel built by Allgemeine ElekGes. Berlin. DF. ESD. Code flags FNPY. French flag. Registered Dunkirk. Owned by Louis Dreyfus & Cie.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*Oakland / Alain LD*

From my records on Louis Dreyfus


OAKLAND / ALAIN L.D. (1) (1948 - 1963) 

6,757g. 4,027n. 433.5 x 59.1 x 27.1 feet.
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (27-9/16" x 47¼") oil engine manufactured by Algemeine Elek Ges., Berlin. BHP
Post 1950: 8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (720 x 1250mm) Sulzer type oil engine manufactured by Cie. de Construction Mechanique, St.Denis. BHP

1929: Completed by Deutsche Werft A.G., Hamburg (Yard No. 121), for Hamburg-Amerika Linie A.G. (HAPAG), Germany. 

1939: Renamed SPERRBRECHER IV and later SPERRBRECHER 4. 

27.8.1944: Sunk by aircraft at Brest. 

1948: Raised and placed under repair at Brest. 

1948: Sold whilst undergoing repairs to Louis-Dreyfus et Cie., France. 

1950: Re-engined and renamed ALAIN L.D. 

1963: Sold to Mardestino Cia.Nav.S.A., Panama, and renamed LYCURGOS. 

1969: Arrived at Kaohsiung for demolition.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Both

Many thanks folks, that helps indeed, the last piece that completes my puzzle

Much obliged

Regards

NigelC


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

''Gallant Dragon'', on run Canada to Korea., I remember running off her in Korea after an awful trip which left the Ship a Visual Wreck., and one didn't have to be a surveyor to see she was near her end. she sunk soon afterwards. I must say that the Guys were fabulous. Regie Harvey was Skipper on my trip., must have the full Crew List somewhere. was glad to get home and didn't crib about the day job again. Cheers.,


----------



## Porphyryportal (May 13, 2014)

Hi. I have a photo of MS Alain L D and on the back someone has written 'built in 1969' with some more info. Presumably only the name is the same? Forgive my ignorance - I know nothing about ships, but just enjoy researching some of the photos which I find when I buy postcard collections.


----------

